# New fad: the Body by Vi challenge



## Dory (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I got forwarded some information by a PT friend on the above (which he said would be the new big thing this year).

http://visalus.com/body-by-vi/90-day-challenge

or 

www.live.vi.com

basically, it's a mix of tablets, caffeine boosts and shakes combined with a lot of exercise, that's said to help you lose weight/increase muscle mass fast.

Of course, my natural (polite) reaction was 'thanks but no thanks I've got T1 D'.  he replied saying he'd checked and it was ok for D.  I then replied with the brief explanation saying that probably suitable for T2s who control by diet but not for us insulin junkies.

He then came back and said 'no, I told them you were a T1 D and they said it was ok'.

Not that i'd ever consider using this plan (I'm sorry but how can a shake and a few tablets keep you feeling full  -especially when you're doing as much exercise as they suggest?!) but my natural skeptic responded by saying 'well the healthcare staff there probably aren't endocrinologist experts and probably don't know the difference between the Types and that what's suitable for a T2 could well kill a T1'.  (I'm assuming that when he told them 'Type 1 diabetic' all they heard was 'diabetic').

However....I said I'd do the research (unfortunately lots of sites barred on my work laptop which I'm on currently) so was wondering, do we have any arguments against using these shake-style diets for T1 D?  My initial thought is that because the GI value of the stuff is probably so high (and you're mixing it with either water or skimmed milk, so virtually no fat), this stuff would peak in your system quicker than you could blink, and therefore you couldn't accurately bolus for it (hence peaks and drops in bG levels).

what are others thoughts?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't hold any store in these commercially-motivated total-replacement systems I'm afraid. They aren't sustainable in 'real life' and can't possibly take account of the differing tastes, needs, metabolism, capability and lifestyles of everyone, so I would say they are just that - a fad!

Regarding T1 (or anyone on medication of any kind) I don't think they are suitable because they are not designed with people with non-functioning pancreases in mind - that can't possibly be the market they are aimed at, so any assurance that they are fine for people with diabetes is probably based on dubious or slim evidence i.e. we can't see why not, because we don't really understand diabetes...

Call me a cynic!


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 13, 2013)

If presented by a case of worst-case scenario (T1 harmed or killed by hypo as a result of following their plan/advice), how would they respond to the lawsuit?


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 13, 2013)

_I am with you LeeLee on this to be honest.
I don't agree with any fad stuff, been there done it and only cost to me was more heart ache when it didn't work, worst still I packed it back on when ate normally again.
I think there should be some government guidelines/rules about this sort of thing to protect people but of course understand people will always look for a quickfix and make choices they feel is right for them, sadly not always the best ones.

Here endith my sermon!_


----------



## Dory (Mar 13, 2013)

what annoys me is that they lump medication-controlled D with diet-controlled and then brand things as D safe.  

I jsut want to have a fact based response to give back as to why these things are not good for Ds on insulin.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 13, 2013)

If there's any advertising material that says it's D-safe, the ASA will be interested.  If you make a complaint they will investigate, as they're doing with my gripe with GSK's claims about Lucozade sport.


----------

